# Had my Frozen Embryo Transfer - 4Th Attempt



## LASTCHANCEMUM (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I am 7 days Post ET . Im 39 years old and this is my 4th transfer from my original IVF cycle 3 years ago when we managed to get an amazing 18 Embryos. This is my last chance as no Embryos left now and my health will not allow me a fresh cycle ( have severe endo, cysts removed, tubes removed and now have another new cyst on left side). My treatment has stopped and started over the past 4 years due to surgeries etc. Had 2 m/c this year at 7 and 11 weeks. We were amazed it worked twice for us, but unfortunatly wasn't to be. This time I am on blood thinning injections and daily aspirin too. 

Would like to hear if anyone on TWW or had a transfer recently. I have no symptoms at all and feel kind of numb. Probably coz I know in my heart it is the end of the road.

Mags


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Mags

welcome to fertility Friends

Sorry to hear about your Endo 

Will be keeping my fingerscrossed that this FET brings you your dreams come true

i will leave a couple of links which i think you may find helpful

Endo threads

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=9.0

Endo Chit chat

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=141807.375

FET

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=8.0

and a really helpful one for you atm

2ww
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0

also you may find a read of the FET treatment diaries helpful

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=197.0

regarding symptoms its a hard one as not all ladies have any symptoms and some have many symptoms and it can go either way

sending lots of  and  to you

Em


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi,

Just wanted to wish you GOOD LUCK  for you.

                

Sharon xx


----------



## Miggins (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi, I'm on day 8 since the transfer on my 1st attempt, I feel utterly unqualified to empathise with you as I'm on my virgin attempt! How do we get through this awful time and still keep hope?

R x


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Miggins,

You get through the 2WW by hoping and praying that this time it will work.  Loads of         for you.

Sharon xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Mags, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Well done on being PUPO! So sorry to hear your last two cycles resulted in m/c.  I know it's hard to keep hope when you've been through that.

Do check out all those excellent links Em (Heffalump) left for you there, particularly the 2ww one at the moment where you will meet other ladies also waiting to test.

You might ant to have a look at bthese too if you get some time: 
Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck and  

C~x


----------



## IVF Twin Mummy (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome to this wonderful site and all the very best of luck.. sending you lots of           

Love
Lou
xxxx


----------



## LASTCHANCEMUM (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello Ladies , thank you for these messages.  The website looks a complete minefield!  And you al have fancy picutres and moving stuff all over the place!!!

I will have a look on the tww to see if I can pair up with anyone


----------



## IVF Twin Mummy (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Hun.

You will soon get used to it... is is quite daunting at first... whilst you are typing your message you have the little smileys above where you type... also if you click [more] there is lots for you to choose from. I have just blown you 51 bubbles   These are just for fun and dont do anything but it's nice to blow people bubbles. If you want to do this yourself (to other people) It wont let you blow yourself bubbles (drat lol)  on their profile there is a msg saying click to blow  

Hope this helps
Love
Lou
xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Mags

Just wanted to send you lots and lots of                                  

Don't give up hope, some people go through the whole 2ww and don't have one single symptom and end up with a BFP!  It isn't all over until the fat lady sings (and we have beaten her up with a baseball bat!   )

I will have everything crossed for you.

Hugs 

Sue


----------

